# Don't you just hate it



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

Don't you just hate it when you really have a fancy for something but can't find any nutrition information for it  damn craving a buttery x


----------



## stephknits (Feb 18, 2017)

A what?  Haven't heard of one of those, what is it?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 18, 2017)

Just guesstimate, you'll survive.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

stephknits said:


> A what?  Haven't heard of one of those, what is it?


A buttery it's like a flat roll, think it's only a Scottish thing other names for them are a rowie, a rollie or an Aberdeen roll  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm intrigued, what is a buttery? I'm from dahn south and haven't come across one.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm intrigued, what is a buttery? I'm from dahn south and haven't come across one.


Just mentioned above @Lucy Honeychurch  x


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2017)

You'll get more practised at eyeballing and guesstimating, I just went for a walk followed by tea at the garden centre, and had a choc brownie with my cuppa to stave off a post walk hypo, ( was 4.8 on arrival at the cake counter) stuck 2 units in and hoped for the best, seems to have worked, I'm 8.7 at the 1hr and a half mark, which I expect to be the highest, so not too bad considering....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 18, 2017)

Just googled it, looks yummy!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 18, 2017)

Must be similar to one of these. Probably no more than 20g carb. I don't do insulin...how accurate does it have to be?

https://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/food/rolls/carbohydrate


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> A buttery it's like a flat roll, think it's only a Scottish thing other names for them are a rowie, a rollie or an Aberdeen roll  x


Not heard of any of thoose it is not a crumpet or (picklet) as we called them? They are flat with like holes in them.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Must be similar to one of these. Probably no more than 20g carb. I don't do insulin...how accurate does it have to be?
> 
> https://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/food/rolls/carbohydrate


Nope nothing like any of those haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Not heard of any of thoose it is not a crumpet or (picklet) as we called them? They are flat with like holes in them.


Nope nothing like that either, they have a kind of salty taste and are absolutely delicious x


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Have you got one you can take a piccie of and post.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Just googled it, looks yummy!


They are delicious Lucy x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Have you got one you can take a piccie of and post.


Hold on  x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

Courtesy of google as never thought to take a pic of my mums yesterday haha x


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Courtesy of google as never thought to take a pic of my mums yesterday haha x


Thanks.
Intresting, not seen one before. 
We are definitely learning something about differnt name for  foods. 
The next town to where I am from though it was a different county called fish cakes, what I knew as fish Pattie. The fish cake I knew was fish and mash covered in batter, and a pattie was sliced potatoe with some fish in the middle in batter.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Thanks.
> Intresting, not seen one before.
> We are definitely learning something about differnt name for  foods.
> The next town to where I am from though it was a different county called fish cakes, what I knew as fish Pattie. The fish cake I knew was fish and mash covered in batter, and a pattie was sliced potatoe with some fish in the middle in batter.


I know it's like a learning day for us all today eh haha, I've never even heard of a fish pattie x


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd guess about 20 g carb and see what happens!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> I'd guess about 20 g carb and see what happens!


May give that a go actually, I really have the urge to have one, btw people they are not the healthiest things and suspect I may need to inject a bit in advance due to the fact they are traditionally made with lard x


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know it's like a learning day for us all today eh haha, I've never even heard of a fish pattie x


It was a Fish Shop thing, back in the 70's.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> May give that a go actually, I really have the urge to have one, btw people they are not the healthiest things and suspect I may need to inject a bit in advance due to the fact they are traditionally made with lard x



Oh we seem to have some lard devotees on the site at the moment Kaylz so I'm sure somebody will know. I think I know what you mean now and they do have quite a fat content. Go on have one! I'm sure you can cover it sufficiently and you hardly need to lose weight!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 19, 2017)

Have a look here:

https://www.fatsecret.com/Diary.aspx?pa=fjrd&rid=2127880


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> May give that a go actually, I really have the urge to have one, btw people they are not the healthiest things and suspect I may need to inject a bit in advance due to the fact they are traditionally made with lard x



Lard is just another form of fat, no different from butter, oil etc., so if anything you'd need to delay your bolus as carbs enter your blood more slowly when there's lots of fat.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 19, 2017)

I could just eat one of those Kaylz.  Definitely a Scots thing though, never had anything like it anywhere else, and we can't get them here.  I used to have one for my breakfast in the hotel when working at the Scottish offices (at my old company).  Sort of like a slightly salty croissant bread hybrid, is the best I can describe.  I'd go for about 20g of carb too, but they're very high in fat, lard and butter if I remember correctly so it might well take a while to digest.  I'm practically salivating at the thought of it now


----------



## Ljc (Feb 19, 2017)

The look luverly. I found this.
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/generic-aberdeen-buttery-rowie-11700243
It says 36 g sugar but 0 carbs ???


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 19, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> I could just eat one of those Kaylz.  Definitely a Scots thing though, never had anything like it anywhere else, and we can't get them here.  I used to have one for my breakfast in the hotel when working at the Scottish offices (at my old company).  Sort of like a slightly salty croissant bread hybrid, is the best I can describe.  I'd go for about 20g of carb too, but they're very high in fat, lard and butter if I remember correctly so it might well take a while to digest.  I'm practically salivating at the thought of it now


They are delicious aren't they, I'm so glad someone else knows what they are though, in case people thought I was making them up haha, if I were to have one it might be best to try with breakfast as would leave plenty time to correct during the day - what do you think x


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> They are delicious aren't they, I'm so glad someone else knows what they are though, in case people thought I was making them up haha, if I were to have one it might be best to try with breakfast as would leave plenty time to correct during the day - what do you think x



They're lovely, my grandad used to give them to me when I was a kid, I only tried one because he was hurt that I didn't like haggis.  Loved them.  I think breakfast is a great time to give it a go, I tend to experiment at breakfast or lunch just to avoid nighttime hypos issues....then you can tell me how much carb you bolused for so I can steal your research when I visit the Scottish contingent in the summer, all I'll need then is some hints on bara brith dosing and I'm set for the Wales visit too   Enjoy


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 19, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> They're lovely, my grandad used to give them to me when I was a kid, I only tried one because he was hurt that I didn't like haggis.  Loved them.  I think breakfast is a great time to give it a go, I tend to experiment at breakfast or lunch just to avoid nighttime hypos issues....then you can tell me how much carb you bolused for so I can steal your research when I visit the Scottish contingent in the summer, all I'll need then is some hints on bara brith dosing and I'm set for the Wales visit too   Enjoy


I found a recipe for them so I may just give it a go myself although will have to go looking for it again, my local scotmid has packeted ones with values per 100g so may just buy them first and weigh to find out then try it with loose one's hoping they are around the same  x


----------



## Anthaas (Feb 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Don't you just hate it when you really have a fancy for something but can't find any nutrition information for it  damn craving a buttery x



Oh god. I went to the Aberdeen area once, and was told I must try those. I felt my arteries clogging with each bite! 





Was nice though.


----------



## john pardo (Feb 20, 2017)

Another thing i must put on my try list


----------

